# Which would you buy?



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

2011 Pro Case 125. low hours loaded out no loader,or 2018 New, New Holland T5. 120 (with 12K rebate). Loader ready. about the same price.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Our t5 105 has been a good tractor so far. Hard to pass on a warranty.


----------



## kbhblazer (May 7, 2014)

iI agree just wondering about emissions Case is tier 3

I wasn't sure about the scr. Heard it want as bad as egrs and particulate filters.


----------

